# Ca/Decât



## Novac

Bună ziua!

Am întâlnit foarte multe dezbateri în legătură cu subtilitățile limbii române, una dintre ele fiind folosirea lui „decât” în locul lui „ca” atunci când este vorba de o comparație de inegalitate. Întotdeauna m-am dus pe logica aceasta, încercând să spun, spre exemplu, „_mai înalt decât..._” in loc de „_mai înalt ca..._”.
Totuși, ceea ce n-am înțeles niciodata este de ce, în anumite structuri, se folosește „ca”, chiar și daca nu este vorba de o comparație de egalitate. Mă refer, de exemplu, la „mai mult ca perfect” care, dupa logica asta, ar trebui să fie mai degrabă „mai mult decât perfect” sau la „mai mult ca sigur”. Deși nu sună firesc, n-ar trebui să se folosească tot „decât”? Sunt cumva niște structuri pur și simplu acceptate sau sunt complet greșite? Sau poate regula aceasta este mult prea recentă? Sunt destul de confuz.


----------



## danielstan

Am impresia că _mai mult *ca *perfect_ este o traducere cuvânt cu cuvânt a originalului franțuzesc _plue *que *parfait_,
iar cei ce l-au "tradus" (generația intelectualilor pașoptiști) au simțit că sunt mai aproape de original decât dacă ar fi zis _mai mult *decât* perfect_.

Fenomenul acesta îl  regăsim azi în barbarismele care ne-au intrat în limbă după 1989, traduse prost din engleza americană:

_per sources _- care înseamnă "conform surselor", dar a fost "tradus" _pe surse_ (pentru că latinescul _per _a evoluat în română drept _pe_).

Cât despre chestiunea dezbătută... eu personal nu am simțit niciodată vreo diferență de nuanță între _ca _și _decât, _dar admit că există expresii împământenite precum_ mai mult ca sigur _pe când expresia_ mai mult decât sigur _sună ciudat_._


----------



## irinet

Sunt pur si simplu sunt idiomuri, așa cum sunt si în alte limbi. Prin urmare, nu căutăm logica sau nu ne întrebăm dacă există de fapt o comparație doar pentru că observăm un element comparativ în această structură.


----------



## Novac

> Am impresia că _mai mult *ca *perfect_ este o traducere cuvânt cu cuvânt a originalului franțuzesc _plue *que *parfait_,
> iar cei ce l-au "tradus" (generația intelectualilor pașoptiști) au simțit că sunt mai aproape de original decât dacă ar fi zis _mai mult *decât* perfect_.


Da, îmi pare o explicație logică; posibil să fi fost influențat și de latinescul „pluperfectum”, abreviere de la „plus _quam _perfectum”.



> Cât despre chestiunea dezbătută... eu personal nu am simțit niciodată vreo diferență de nuanță între _ca _și _decât, _dar admit că există expresii împământenite precum_ mai mult ca sigur _pe când expresia_ mai mult decât sigur _sună ciudat_._





> Sunt pur si simplu sunt idiomuri, așa cum sunt si în alte limbi. Prin urmare, nu căutăm logica sau nu ne întrebăm dacă există de fapt o comparație doar pentru că observăm un element comparativ în această structură.



Până la urmă, orice limbă are lucruri aparte în genul ăsta. Voiam doar să fiu sigur dacă idiomurile ca cele de sus sunt greșite mult prea frecvent sau daca pur și simplu așa au rămas ele în sine.

Mulțumesc!


----------

